# schülerjobs



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

haudihou erstma,
ich hab mal ein paar fragen zu schülerjobs:
-darf ich schon mit 14 arbeiten?
-habt ihr ehrfahrung damit?
-zu welchen würdet ihr raten (zeitung austragen z.b.?), zu welchen nicht?

hoffe die fragen sind nicht zu doof


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Mit 14 hmm kenne das deutsche gesetz nicht aber ich glaubs das geht erst mit 16 .. 

Also
+ Badeanstalt (Man bekommt gratis essen und jenachdem gute bezahlung .. bei mir wars 25 chf also etwa 17 euro)
- Zeitungaustragen (Ist Realtiv nerfig und wird ned gut bezahlt)
+ beim Vater arbeiten ;d 30chf/h super und najA soviel musste ich nicht machen ;D (weinhandlung dort an nem event)

das ist alles was ich gemacht hab naja nun 16 informatik ausbildung 560euro/monat


----------



## millakilla (4. Februar 2008)

ich habe damals aiuch zeitungen ausgetragen, war ziemlich beschissen der job ^^

also alleine zu mindest, zu 2t wiederrum war es ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ab und zu hat ma ne oma auch 2 euro springen lassen ^^


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

edith wollte noch wissen was man da so verdient (keine angst,ich erhoffe mir da nicht zu viel^^)


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> + beim Vater arbeiten ;d 30chf/h super und najA soviel musste ich nicht machen ;D (weinhandlung dort an nem event)



wtf oO
Als ich in dem Alter meinem Vater geholfen hab, gabs 50 Rappen pro Stunde...


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

vata aufa arbeit geholfen sagen was ma so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 rappen Oo dafür würd ich nedma aufstehen xD


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Mit 14 darsft Du Zeitung austragen, aber nur unter der Woche. Hab ich auch gemacht, ist aber ein mieser Job bei schlechtem Wetter. Und er bringt auch nicht wirklich viel ein.
Frag doch mal Nachbarn oder so, ob Du für die so Sachen wie Rasenmähen, mit dem Hund rausgehen, Auto waschen etc. machen darfst. Würde mir auf jeden Fall mehr Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Februar 2008)

Man kann im Call-Center arbeiten aber nur mit Einwilligung der Eltern und das bringt sogar einiges an Geld zumindest viel mehr als Zeitungen austragen. Man muss aber Leute bescheißen können und denen irgendwelche seltsamen Gewinnspielelose aufschwatzen. Wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst und deine Eltern nichts dagegen hätten ist das eine gute Alternative zum Zeitungsaustragen.


----------



## Dannie (4. Februar 2008)

mit 14 o.o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Februar 2008)

Dannie schrieb:


> mit 14 o.o
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung mich haben sie obwohl ich 15 war genommen.


----------



## D4rk-x (4. Februar 2008)

also ich hab Zeitung ausgetragen (mit 12 bereits)  :-) Damit habe ich mir mein neues CD-Rom Laufwerk, den neuen Pentium und allerlei Spiele wie Warcraft 2, Rebel Assault, oder Wing Commander 3 und son Krams finanziert. 

War sicher net immer Zucker schlecken aber man hat viel Bewegung und man lernt viele Menschen kennen :-) Mir hat es immer fun gemacht.

Ohne dem Zeitungsaustragen hätte ich mir wohl nie die damalige PowerPlay ( Gott habe sie Seelig^^Da habe ich auch Onkel Rossi regelmäßig geschrieben *Muahaha* ) regelmäßig leisten können... ja das war schon toll damals :-D


----------



## chopi (4. Februar 2008)

haben mit nem freund daran gedacht,i.welche flayer (so richtig?^^) oder zeitungen auszutragen,möglichst auf der selben strecke,damit das zu 2geht
thx,könnnt aber noch ruhig weiterposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2008)

Ich war mit einem "fliegenden Hauswart" unterwegs und hab auch nicht gerade schlecht verdient.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich war mit einem "fliegenden Hauswart" unterwegs und hab auch nicht gerade schlecht verdient.




was ist das? ..


----------



## matze348 (5. Februar 2008)

Ja du darfst mit 14 schon arbeiten glaub aber nur 8stunden


----------



## Duni (5. Februar 2008)

matze348 schrieb:


> Ja du darfst mit 14 schon arbeiten glaub aber nur 8stunden


Nur 8 Stunden ist gut, maximal eine StundeZumindest wenn man nach diesen Arbeitstagen in der Schule geht, wo man Praktikum machen kann, das darf man erst ab 14 für ein oder zwei Stunden, ab 16 darf man dann 8(?) Stunden...8 Stunden arbeitet ein Erwachsener, aber kein Halbstarker wie z.B. ich.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

matze348 schrieb:


> Ja du darfst mit 14 schon arbeiten glaub aber nur 8stunden



Ich hab gerade mal nach geguckt. Du darfst sechs Stunden arbeiten. Aber nicht vor der Schule, vor sechs Uhr morgens und nach 22:00 am abend. Außerdem müssen deine Eltern einwilligen und es darf keine schwere körperliche Arbeit sein.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Schutzgelderpressung ftw xD
Naja ansonsten Zeitungsaustragen habs aber selbst noch nie gemacht :X
eventuell kannst du ja sowas machen wie Pizzadienst oder so? ^^


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Schutzgelderpressung ftw xD
> Naja ansonsten Zeitungsaustragen habs aber selbst noch nie gemacht :X
> eventuell kannst du ja sowas machen wie Pizzadienst oder so? ^^


an sich ne geniale idee,nur hab ich keinen orientierungssinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so kurierdienst/pizza ist gut,thx


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

bei mir würd die pizza ja ned ankommen ..

hmm hunger ah hab ja noch pizza ^^


----------



## D4rk-x (5. Februar 2008)

Wie will man denn mit 14 Pizza ausfahren ? Mit dem Fahrrad? 0o


----------



## chopi (5. Februar 2008)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Wie will man denn mit 14 Pizza ausfahren ? Mit dem Fahrrad? 0o


jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Ash1983 (5. Februar 2008)

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter ... Frag in den örtlichen Getränkeläden an, die suchen eigentlich immer irgendwelche Helferlein und du sparst dir das Fitnessstudio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saubähr (5. Februar 2008)

oder frag bei iwelchen bodenstänigen kleinbetrieben die iwelches zeugs ausliefern... z.B. lokalen Supermärkte, die älteren Leuten den Einkauf bringen... halt einfach mal die Ohren steif - wenn du wirklich arbeiten willst wirst du auch was finden! Scheue nciht davor in lokalen Zeitungen Kleinavancen zu lesen, da gibts manchmal auch ganz nette Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

